# Post your pictures of your Golden(s) resting belly up...



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Post your pictures in here of your Golden(s) resting belly up.... 
I am sure many of us have some of these pictures of our Golden(s) enjoying a good rest in this position.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Just happened to have one of Tuff Dog!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is one of Hogan....


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's my contribution! This is Bailey's favourite position so it wasn't hard for me to dig up this one!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I decided to split this into two postings because I have several images.

The first is a photo of Miss Opus.

The next four are of Natasha.

Okay ladies.... Belly Up for the camera!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Then there were the puppies from Natasha's litter. 

#1 is of Sadie with Abby in the background.
#2 is Abby... maybe 1-2 days old.
#3-4 are of Moose.
And the last two, #5-6, are of Tobi.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's Ike on the Man/Dog Couch. His most comfortable position regardless of who's on the sofa with him.


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

What great Pictures--they sure are making me smile !!

This is Spirit's favourite position.......


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's Charlie powering up the ole batteries!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The best part of this pic is Lilah's "smile"


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

My 2 foster girls, synchronized bellies


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

here is Honey's contribution


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha's belly up as a pup..


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

oooohh I have some Layla puppy belly shots...


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz has never been a bashful one when it comes to picture time.......


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

Just chillin'.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is Max shortly before he went to the Bridge.


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

HA! Max looks like a bear cub!


----------



## Scrubs (Jun 20, 2006)

Scrubs also known as Clifford the Big Red Dog.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is an older picture I found of my Lyndi resting belly up....


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

One of my all time favorites....Max at 8 weeks, 2 days after coming home. Gee, I miss those "small" days!

- Trids


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ahh yes, one of Bailey's favorite sleeping positions! 

And just for variety here's one on her bed, and one on the beanbag!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I only have Finn, my pin up boy. Abby is way too private for a tummy photo.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

My Harry at 4 months:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Ha!! These pictures are so funny!

here's Merlin....on his couch.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Another of Peaches in her favorite "I'm so cute" position


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey wrestling with my dad's Brittany, Pete. He spent the last week there while we were on vacation.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Opus hasn't quite gotten into position yet.... but my BF Jeff is in the belly up position. Does this qualify?


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's some of Deacon! We just try to stay out of his way when he needs to stretch out on his back!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

What a great topic! These are some funny pics. Here's Dallas on his back with his buddies Lexus and Denali. Please exuse the mess.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

See Avatar


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v233/laprincessa/100_3420.jpg


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

Here are a few of Neo with his belly up. This is typically the way he will always sleep. Gotta love it!!! My favorite is the one where he is laying in bed with his Daddy. He does this same thing every single morning. :


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I love these pictures... Chloe always lays on her back.. Its her invite to any new person.. Flops on her back for a belly rub..
First is Cedar sleeping on her back
Second is Chloe on her back outside, couldnt find a sleeping one!
Third is Sally my American Eskimo who passed a year ago March 12


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Jazz has never been a bashful one when it comes to picture time.......


That picture is absolutely hilarious!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I love all the photos, it's incredible what some pups define as "comfortable" 



Here she woke up when I took the camera. I swear she has a camera sensor!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm particularly fond of what I like to call the Headless Wonder photo of Rookie.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is Murphy's belly.. he likes to lean up against the couch for support, he will lay like that for hours.. the other one is from a few days after he came home.. I was so happy to see he was comfy in his new home :


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Angie when we first got her










Katie when we first got her










And Angie recently


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Totally Busted!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Cedar assumes the position. Isn't it funny how they all seem to do this!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is Bama as a puppy










And Beau a couple of months after his bloat surgery


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's Buddy...


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

these pics are soo cute i will have to get one of hope she loves to lay like this and kick her legs hunter doesn't really lay like this but i will try


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

maddison playing at 10 months


----------

